# rum0: need multicast update callback



## pigling (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I have already successfully used EnGenius EUB-3701 EXT usb wifi dongle on FreeBSD 8.0 Release. As handbook instruction, I add following lines in /etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_rum0="YES"
ifconfig_wlan0="ssid linksys DHCP"
```

Then I reboot and there are some messages in 
	
	



```
dmesg
```


```
wlan0" Ethernet address:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
wlan0: link state changed to UP
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
```

I check with 
	
	



```
ifconfig
```
The dongle is associated with AP correctly. But I am curious what this 
	
	



```
rum0: need multicast update callback
```
 mean. Should I mis-do configuration? Thanks.

regards,
qichao


----------



## pigling (Jul 8, 2010)

> Should I mis-do configuration?


sorry for typo. Have I done configuration incorrectly?


----------



## baos (Jul 22, 2010)

Last month I downloaded a cd from ftp.freebsd.org and rum0 worked fine.  I tried some other software on the system and now I'm back to installing freebsd on the same system but this time I downloaded the dvd to find I for some reason have a very flaky wireless connection.  I can't seem to reliably fetch anything.  And if it works, not for very long.   Any recent changes that could account for this?  last 30-60 days?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 22, 2010)

baos said:
			
		

> And if it works, not for very long.   Any recent changes that could account for this?  last 30-60 days?


If both the CD and the DVD are the same release there are no changes. The RELEASE CD/DVDs are _never_ updated once they are released.


----------



## baos (Jul 22, 2010)

the date stamp on the recent file I downloaded was after the date for the older cd I downloaded.  Obviously I wouldn't post to the forum if that wasn't the case.  And again they have been updated to 7/19/2010.  I think they are kept more up to date than you realize.


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 22, 2010)

I've also been having issues with both making and maintaining a wireless encrypted connection.  I'm not sure what's going and am currently not using dhclient at all.  The connection just seems to drop for no particular reason.  I don't believe my settings are incorrect since I'm currently using those to post this message.


----------



## manilaboy1vic (Oct 16, 2010)

I too have noticed sketchy type connection with using this rum0 interface.

Here are some things I am seeing from time to time:


```
[vic@hbca ~]$ dmesg | grep rum0
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: <Cisco-Linksys Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter, class 0/0, rev 2.00/0.01, addr 2> on usbus0
rum0: MAC/BBP RT2573 (rev 0x2573a), RF RT2528
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
rum0: need multicast update callback
[vic@hbca ~]$

Also:

[vic@hbca ~]$ dmesg | grep wlan0
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:1e:e5:a8:bd:5a
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```


----------

